# Freecom USB-DVB-T-Stick Treiber/Player



## meier242 (3. August 2006)

Hallo,

für die Besitzer des Freecom USB-DVB-T-Sticks ist es vielleicht interessant zu erfahren, dass auf Freecom.com seit dem 26.07. neue Treiber zum Download für den Stick verfügbar sind:  http://www.freecom.com/ecsupportdetail.asp?serie=DVB-T&group=11361&interface=1136105 .
Neben einem aktualisierten WDM-Treiber wird nun auch ein BDA-Treiber von Freecom selbst angeboten, so dass sich der Rückgriff auf die Treiber anderer Anbieter eines baugleichen Sticks erübrigen sollte.

Angesichts dessen wollte ich eine andere Player-Software für meinen Stick ausprobieren.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit alternativer Software gemacht?
Kann jemand eine alternative Software empfehlen?
Welche Vorteile gibt es überhaupt gegenüber der mitgelieferten Player-Software?


meier242


----------



## onliner (3. August 2006)

meier242 am 03.08.2006 14:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> für die Besitzer des Freecom USB-DVB-T-Sticks ist es vielleicht interessant zu erfahren, dass auf Freecom.com seit dem 26.07. neue Treiber zum Download für den Stick verfügbar sind:  http://www.freecom.com/ecsupportdetail.asp?serie=DVB-T&group=11361&interface=1136105 .
> Neben einem aktualisierten WDM-Treiber wird nun auch ein BDA-Treiber von Freecom selbst angeboten, so dass sich der Rückgriff auf die Treiber anderer Anbieter eines baugleichen Sticks erübrigen sollte.
> ...


schau mal hier nach

http://winfuture.de/news,26555.html

ob der mit deinem auch geht , ka 

Gruß


----------

